#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Vietnam, Nepal and Burma  Travel Forum >  >  Everest Base camp & kalaphater Trek

## nepalhikingtrek

Everest region [/URL]is the most demanded region for the trekking in Nepal. Trekkers from all over the world envision getting the breathtaking Himalayan views, alpine landscape, Lakes and the Sherpa cultural habitats. One of the wonderful aspects of Everest region trekking is that you are about to touch the top of the world- Mt. Everest (8848m) and its surrounding peaks. No matter how tough are the treks, but you will be always allure to explore this mysterious and mystical part of the north-east Nepal and make your holidays remarkable with exciting experiences.  Except Jiri to Everest base camp trek, all other trek begins from a tiny airstrip of Lukla. Everest treks are for the adventure seeking trekkers, but even you can enjoy some less technical treks.

----------


## Humbert

everest webcam

----------


## billy the kid

BBC showed a movie/documentry recently of the 1924 Mallory expedition.
They had found and repaired the film.
Included are shots of old village life high up.
In those days they took an army to transport all the gear to build camps.
Mallory and Irvine were 400 metres short of summit when they fell to their deaths.

----------


## david44

Are you a social climber?

----------


## BaitongBoy

Welcome to the Buffalo Board, nep...Beasts are a bit shaggier there, I think...

----------


## crackerjack101

The daughter of a very good mate of mine is doing the trec to the base camp in November. 
She's young and very excitable.

Whilst we were in Adelaide we asked some people who'd done it about the trec and, apparently it's the most horrendous mash of people all struggling along with scant regard for the place or the people. 
Sounded absolutely horrible. 
Tourism gone mad.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Why is this in Multimedia?

----------


## crackerjack101

> Why is this in Multimedia?


Indeed. I assumed the OP was an Advert.

----------


## Lostandfound

> The daughter of a very good mate of mine is doing the trec to the base camp in November. 
> She's young and very excitable.
> 
> Whilst we were in Adelaide we asked some people who'd done it about the trec and, apparently it's the most horrendous mash of people all struggling along with scant regard for the place or the people. 
> Sounded absolutely horrible. 
> Tourism gone mad.


Indeed. 

Worse of all it attracts the Guardianista / Gap Yah / millennial types who believe that their mere presence in a dirt poor country is an act of global altruism.

Far better to head off piste with a guide, porters and cooks etc. You'll not only see the reality of Nepalese life but contribute directly by employing locals. Take a Sat phone and GPS and you're never more than a phone call away from an emergency evacuation if something nasty happens.

If you have the misfortune to come across veginista trekists clad in Berghaus synthetic fibres I found that buying a couple of chickens from the locals to be publicly slaughtered for a delicious curry for myself and a local family was enough to scare them off.

----------


## Mr Earl

> BBC showed a movie/documentry recently of the 1924 Mallory expedition.
> They had found and repaired the film.
> Included are shots of old village life high up.
> In those days they took an army to transport all the gear to build camps.
> Mallory and Irvine were 400 metres short of summit when they fell to their deaths.


Good watch that, seems to be good evidence they did make it to the summit and died on the way down.

----------


## billy the kid

another fkg mystery,,,,      :Smile: 

may also have had something to do with oxygen supply.

usually climbers leave a mark at summit sayin we wos ere.

----------


## patsycat

Maybe not in 1924.  They were more gentlemany then.  No selfies etc.

----------


## kingwilly

Must. Not. Reply.

----------


## Cujo

> Must. Not. Reply.


Oh go on.
(we're on the same page)

----------


## wasabi

You want to yell out that everybody knows it was a New Zealander called Hillary.

----------


## billy the kid

> Are you a social climber?


am social and was a climber; hill climber on a bike. nobody got higher than me.   :Smile:

----------


## Phuketrichard

did it in 1984 on a mtn bike
than flew back out of lukla

----------


## Lostandfound

> did it in 1984 on a mtn bike
> than flew back out of lukla


Flying into Lukla pre GPS. Very brave.

----------


## nepalhikingtrek

That's Amazing. Is real i been more then 50 times EBC so nice. can have plan private message us:

----------


## Chico

Do they have a ski lift yet.?

fuck all that walking.

----------


## Lostandfound

You can helicopter into Everest View Hotel. The only downside is the chance of death from HACE. Nice views though.

----------


## vella12

i were went to Everest base camp

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Really?...Welcome to the Buffalo Board...

----------


## wasabi

^ yip seen pictures of him in the Everest base camp, wearing sunglasses goggles, beard and cold weather clothing.
Really

----------


## Chittychangchang

Just to reach base camp is an achievement in itself. 
The risk to health is massively increased through oxygen deprivation.

----------


## Phuketrichard

its just a matter of one foot after the other.:-)  or take a 4wd truck
BC on the Chinese side is more accessible, can drive right up
Have done both by Mtn Bike

Visting Mt. Everest from Nepal-Side or China-Side

----------


## kingwilly

> Just to reach base camp is an achievement in itself.


No, it's not.

----------


## Mr Earl

> Originally Posted by Chittychangchang
> 
> Just to reach base camp is an achievement in itself.
> 
> 
> No, it's not.


How many times hsve you been there QueenWilly?  :Loser:

----------


## kingwilly

> How many times hsve you been there QueenWilly?


one time. and you?

----------


## Phuketrichard

been twice; once walking, once bicycling.  if one goes slow its no big deal at all.
just need deal with the altitude.

QueenWilly are u retired?? fuck 60,000+ posts in 11 years 15 posts/day  amazing

----------


## Sumbitch

> Whilst we were in Adelaide we asked some people who'd done it about the trec and, apparently it's the most horrendous mash of people all struggling along with scant regard for the place or the people.


Absolutely true no matter what the OP says (what's he selling?). Actually, it's more like an ant hill that has been kicked. There are great treks in Nepal that are off the grid but EBC is not one of them.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Originally Posted by crackerjack101
> 
> Whilst we were in Adelaide we asked some people who'd done it about the trec and, apparently it's the most horrendous mash of people all struggling along with scant regard for the place or the people.
> 
> 
> Absolutely true no matter what the OP says (what's he selling?). Actually, it's more like an ant hill that has been kicked. There are great treks in Nepal that are off the grid but EBC is not one of them.


on of the best treks I have done where u do not meet people is Lantang/Helambu
up to Gosainkund lake

----------


## Sumbitch

> on of the best treks I have done where u do not meet people is Lantang/Helambu
> up to Gosainkund lake


That's a great example. I've done the Langtang trek 3 times and the Gosainkunda trek once  :Smile:

----------

